# Mitchell's Cut weekend of 3/13



## surfyak (Jan 13, 2006)

The fish have finally showed up (for me at least). I took a group of friends down to Mitchell's Cut (matagorda side) this past weekend to camp and fish. Most of them don't get out of the urban jungle to much so my goal was to put everyone on a big fish. I spent all my time wading out baits, maintaining rods, and coaching everyone on how to land the fish. It was a lot of work but seeing the excitement on everyone's face was more than worth it. Some of us dedicated fishermen take 
catching fish for granted. These are fish that will be their trophy for a lifetime. All fish were caught of cut blue crab and circle hooks. All released for another day. There was no action until the sun began to set. I think there are pics of most all fish caught. 

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfyak (Jan 13, 2006)

More pics



















































































And that my friends, is what it's all about.

Tight lines

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazylarry88 (Aug 21, 2014)

Great job! Looks like they had a blast, Hopefully I'll get to hit the surf next week.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That's awesome, I glad to here the fish are showing backup.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Great report. Looks like a great time by all


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice report! Its always better catching fish with friends and those that make life sweeter day by day. 

I hope to explore Mitchell's Cut this summer, never been there so I'll have to scout by Google map and drive down there once I buy a used 4WD this coming months.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Those are some great fish. It's always nice when a plan comes together.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Great job!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Great report thanks


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations! Great pics! That's what is so wonderful about fishing, and the very giving people who bring others into the sport. You have indeed made great memories for so many. I'm grateful to those who have done the same for me.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## surfyak (Jan 13, 2006)

Appreciate it everyone. That water is heating up. The sandbars should be here any day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

